# Looking for farm to lease in South Carolina



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

We are looking for a farm to lease/rent in South Carolina. We have sheep, chickens and ducks, cats and dogs. I really don't want to sell all of our animals and start over.

Hubby is from South Carolina, and wants to go home. This is unexpected as we just began setting up our farm here last year, but we just got back from spending two weeks there for his father's funeral and hubby feels the need to go back and be with his family.

I've been looking online, and I can't find ANY kind of homestead like we have here, with gardens and fruit trees and wood stove, etc. If we found the right place we might eventually buy, but from what I've seen so far I don't think people "homestead" like we do here in Kansas! All I can find are 5 acre "yards" or 100 acre million dollar plantations. 

If anyone knows of a place, please let me know. We would like to be in the Sumter/Santee/St Matthews area, but we will look at anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Askahomeopath (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi,
Did you ever find a farm to lease in SC?
I am looking for one as well.
It would be great if you would let me know of any you turned down. I am in Greenville, SC and Long for the farm with chickens and goats.
Alva (Askahomeopath)


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Askahomeopath said:


> Hi,
> Did you ever find a farm to lease in SC?
> I am looking for one as well.
> It would be great if you would let me know of any you turned down. I am in Greenville, SC and Long for the farm with chickens and goats.
> Alva (Askahomeopath)


Here is one that is too far north for us (for the time being looks like hubby will be working in Sumter). It's in Marlboro and if the guy is for real, it's very inexpensive.

http://florencesc.craigslist.org/reo/2567394529.html


----------



## Askahomeopath (Jul 28, 2011)

WOW! Thank you! It is perfect!
Love, Alva


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

earthkitty said:


> Here is one that is too far north for us (for the time being looks like hubby will be working in Sumter). It's in Marlboro and if the guy is for real, it's very inexpensive.
> 
> http://florencesc.craigslist.org/reo/2567394529.html



Heck I may move if rent is that cheap!!! Nice home and acres!! WoW!!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

earthkitty said:


> We are looking for a farm to lease/rent in South Carolina. We have sheep, chickens and ducks, cats and dogs. I really don't want to sell all of our animals and start over.
> 
> Hubby is from South Carolina, and wants to go home. This is unexpected as we just began setting up our farm here last year, but we just got back from spending two weeks there for his father's funeral and hubby feels the need to go back and be with his family.
> 
> ...


 I just want to say I am blown away by your post. I have never seen a woman willing to do what you have just done. Especially considering you have just for the most part started there. You have my utmost respect. Do you have an identical twin sister? LOL


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> I just want to say I am blown away by your post. I have never seen a woman willing to do what you have just done.


Well there aren't many men like him. I owe him my life, and he has spent fifteen years here with my family. Staying here for me cost him the rest of his father's life, and for that I am forever regretful.

It is his turn to be with his people. He is a good man, and I will follow him wherever he wants to go.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Askahomeopath said:


> WOW! Thank you! It is perfect!
> Love, Alva


You are welcome. I hope it works out for you.


----------

